# Gibson reintroduces Explorer bass!



## thedarkoceans (Nov 7, 2011)

copy-paste!

Gibson has added a new Explorer Bass model for their USA line. The solid mahogany bass takes its body shape from the original Explorer guitar, first introduced in 1958, and comes in a Silverburst finish.



The Gibson Explorer Bass has a full 34&#8243; scale and features a glued-in, quarter-sawn maple neck with a Preciosa fingerboard. The Explorers electronics are a pair of high-output ceramic Thunderbird pickups, with volume controls for each and a master tone knob. Hardware on the bass includes a set of In-Line Grover Mini Bass tuners and a 3-point bridge with adjustable saddles.

The Gibson Explorer Bass is handcrafted in the USA and comes with a limited lifetime warranty. Its available now, with a retail price of $2,249. For more info, visit the Gibson website.

Gibson USA Explorer Bass Specs:
Body: Mahogany
Neck: Quarter-sawn Maple
Fingerboard: Preciosa
Frets: 22
Inlays: Acrylic Dot
Scale: 34
Nut: Corian
Tuners: In-Line Grover Mini-Bass
Bridge: 3-Point with Adjustable Saddles
Pickups: 2 Thunderbird Ceramic
Controls: Volume, Volume, Tone
Finish: Silverburst


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2011)

Before people start bitching about the retail price, these will probably hit the street for only around $1400.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 7, 2011)

Cool but I've not a huge fan of guitar shaped basses... I know that sounds weird.


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 7, 2011)

Too bad it comes with sub-par pickups and bridge. 

Silverburst is a definite win though.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 7, 2011)

Neck dive city!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Nov 7, 2011)

The problem with buying a Gibson is you're buying a Gibson.
Almost every one I've played in the last two years has had inexcusable flaws for an instrument in that price range.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 7, 2011)

^ Really? Every Thunderhorse Explorer I've played has been pretty much bang-on.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Too bad it comes with sub-par pickups and bridge.



How so? 



TemjinStrife said:


> Neck dive city!



It actually shouldn't be too bad. My old Hamer Standard bass balanced pretty good actually. I'd assume this would be similar. It's nothing I'd swing low, but at reasonable strap length that rear "fin" really balances it out pretty good. 



Guitarman700 said:


> The problem with buying a Gibson is you're buying a Gibson.
> Almost every one I've played in the last two years has had inexcusable flaws for an instrument in that price range.



Maybe about ten years ago I'd echo this, but over the last several years the greater majority of Gibsons in all price ranges has been significantly better in build and free of any real "flaws". Even the recent sub-$1k Gibsons have pretty pretty good. Easily comparable to other guitars in the same price range. 



TemjinStrife said:


> ^ Really? Every Thunderhorse Explorer I've played has been pretty much bang-on.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 7, 2011)

2 words. DO WANT


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 7, 2011)

Also, to the Gibson haters:






That is an $800 Les Paul Vintage Mahogany with Burstbucker Pros. Not mine, my guitarist's. Absolutely *killer* guitar. Amazing full acoustic voice, excellent fretwork, clear and articulate sound. They're not all duds anymore.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 7, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> Preciosa fingerboard.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>



It's a South American species of Rosewood that's very similar in density and grain to Brazilian Rosewood. Only it's more plentiful and not endangered.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 7, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's a South American species of Rosewood that's very similar in density and grain to Brazilian Rosewood. Only it's more plentiful and not endangered.


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Nov 8, 2011)

Not a big fan of explorer styled basses, they look kinda wrong. The thunderbird on the other hand is one of my favorite designs ever.


----------



## tank (Nov 8, 2011)

wtf, silverburst it's epic..always


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 8, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It actually shouldn't be too bad. My old Hamer Standard bass balanced pretty good actually. I'd assume this would be similar. It's nothing I'd swing low, but at reasonable strap length that rear "fin" really balances it out pretty good.



The thing is, it's an Explorer. They look kind of dumb if you don't sling them low


----------



## Ironbird (Nov 8, 2011)

That's kinda cool!


----------



## Alimination (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice! Always dug Explorer shaped basses. Reminds me of early Possessed before Jeff Becerra got Paralyzed and all. 

Don't think his bass was from gibson, but tit's none the less.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 9, 2011)

Love these basses! And for $1,459, I think this is a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## DLG (Nov 11, 2011)

does gibson make any 5 strings? or is the epiphone thnuderbird pro V the only option. 

also, how do gibson's handle being strung like a 5 string without the g string?


----------



## jl-austin (Nov 13, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's a South American species of Rosewood that's very similar in density and grain to Brazilian Rosewood. Only it's more plentiful and not endangered.



And probably most importantly, not from India. Which, if any of you have keep up with Gibson lately, the US government has recently gone after Gibson for their use of certain woods. Don't want to start a debate on that. Just thumbs up for Gibson for trying to find an alternate solution.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 13, 2011)

DLG said:


> does gibson make any 5 strings? or is the epiphone thnuderbird pro V the only option.
> 
> also, how do gibson's handle being strung like a 5 string without the g string?



The Thunderbird Studio 5 is the most recent five string Gibson, but in the past they have made five string versions of the Les Paul Studio Bass and EB-3 Bass. 

Technically the Steinberger and Tobias basses of the last few years have been Gibson as well. 

Like any bass, if you're going to string it much lower than stock you'll need to replace the nut, but other than that it's perfectly viable.


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Nov 14, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> How so?


Thunderbird pickups have a reputation for sounding extremely muddy. The bridge apparently has major issues with intonation and stability. (same bridge design as they use on the SG basses IIRC)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2011)

Infinite Recursion said:


> Thunderbird pickups have a reputation for sounding extremely muddy. The bridge apparently has major issues with intonation and stability. (same bridge design as they use on the SG basses IIRC)



I can't say that I've encountered that on any of the numerous Gibson basses I've worked on with the same pickups and bridge. At least more so than any other type I've worked on.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 17, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's a South American species of Rosewood that's very similar in density and grain to Brazilian Rosewood. Only it's more plentiful and not endangered.



U NO MESS WITH OUR SHI!


----------



## Kaappari (Dec 13, 2011)

Ordered one last friday. Very exited! Probably not the most ergonomic bass out there neck dive vise, but manageable with a wide strap I suppose. Bought it mostly for tone and looks (and rarity). I have four other basses (fender MM jazz, Charvel 3b, warwick corvette 6 and av bass custom fretless 4) and this will be a nice addition to the "collection".


----------



## Herrick (Dec 13, 2011)

I've always loved the Explorer shape but I found the Gibson Explorer guitar awkward to play. I've never played an Explorer bass before.


----------



## g-zs (Dec 17, 2011)

Explorer is one of the most beautiful guitar shape ever... but only for guitars, not for bass.


----------

